# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  mitmenschliche Erfahrung

## HerbertK

Mitmenschliche Erfahrungen bei Prostatakrebs 

Nach mehrstündiger RRP und 36 Stunden Intensivstation (fünf Kathetern im Leib) habe ichabstoßende mitmenschliche Erfahrungen gemacht.

●  Anruf von Johanna K. (Zitat): Na  läuft die Pisse?   keine Frage nach dem Befinden,  keine Genesungswünsche! Dieser 
Anruf war belastend. Aussage des Oberarztes : Sie sind noch nicht durch.

●  Bei überwundener Inkontinenz Anruf von Johanna K. (Zitat): Herr W.* verliert keinen Tropfen. keine Gratulation, kein 
Zeichen von Mitfreude,keine Frage nach dem Erfolg der Krebstherapie! Ich habe den Kontakt zu ihr abgebrochen, um die 
Therapie des diagnostizierten Rezidivs nicht zu belasten. |*ihrbetroffener Mieter // Prostatektomie/Zystektomie/Stoma

●  Urologe Hü. (Zitat): Das wusste ich, dass ein Netzimplantat von einer vorherigen Herniotomie zu Komplikationen führen 
kann.  Er hatte mir die Herniotomie vorher empfohlen.  Er meinte noch: Sie kommen wohl nicht wieder. Wie Recht er 
hatte!

●  Urologe Os. (Zitat): Setzen sie sich mal hin. Eines muss ihnen klar sein. Für sie gibt es keine Heilung mehr.

●  Urologe Ul. Abschlussvisite (Zitat): Das wird nichts mehr mit ihnen.

●  Wanderfreund HeLa. (Zitat): Es gibt Menschen, die sich einbilden, sie hätten Krebs. Dabei sind 6 von 15 Wanderfreunden 
betroffen  einer ist gestorben, und zwei haben eine infauste Prognose. Eine größere Ignoranz ist wohl kaum vorstellbar   
erst recht, wenn manbedenkt, dass seine Frau an Krebs gestorben ist.

Erfahrungen anderer

●  Eine Frau hatte unmittelbar nach ihrer OP (Brustkrebs) einen Anruf: Na  was machen die Memmen? Die arme Frau ist  
inzwischengestorben (Metastasen in Lunge und Gehirn).

●  Ein Mann hatte nach seiner Not-OP (Darmkrebs/Darmverschluss) einen Anruf: Wie geht's ? Läuft die Scheiße wieder?

Fazit

* Behandle andere so, wie du von ihnen behandelt werden willst !*

Egomanen, welche diese Grundregel menschlicher Gemeinschaft selbstgefällig arrogant missachten, sind keiner Gemeinschaft wert. Menschlicher Anstand und Rücksichtnahme sind ihnen fremd. Ihre dümmliche Ignoranz blockiert jeden Analogieschluss und schließt ein zugewandtes Miteinander und teilhabende Freundschaft aus.

Herbert

----------


## Sabine

Bin gerade etwas irritiert über Deine Schilderungen bzw. Erfahrungen mit " Deiner " Umwelt bezüglich des Themas Krebs!!! Gott sei Dank durften wir ( mein Mann und ich ) da ganz andere Erfahrungen innerhalb unseres Freundes/ und Bekanntenkreises machen. Es gab  viele offene Ohren, die uns zugehört haben und Menschen die in dieser Zeit und auch jetzt noch immer mit sehr viel Herzlichkeit und menschlicher Wärme für uns da waren. Dafür sind wir dankbar, finde das, was Du schreibst doch sehr befremdlich ( alleine schon die Ausdrucksweise ).

----------


## peter123

> ... finde das, was Du schreibst doch sehr befremdlich ...


... dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. "Sag mir wer Deine Freunde sind, und ich sag Dir wer Du bist". Immer sind es die bösen Mitmenschen, niemals habe ich eine eigene Verantwortung für meine Handlungen und meinen Umgang. Das scheint wohl Deine Lebenslüge zu sein.

----------


## HerbertK

Hallo Sabine,

das waren in der Tat sehr befremdliche und niederschmetternde Erfahrungen - inhaltlich und hinsichtlich der Ausdrucksweise. Deshalb habe ich den ein oder anderen Kontakt auch abgebrochen oder den Urologen gewechselt. Erfreulicherweise habe ich meist so schöne Erfahrungen gemacht, wie Du sie schilderst.

Viele Grüße
Herbert

----------


## Hvielemi

> Immer sind es die bösen Mitmenschen, niemals habe ich 
> eine eigene Verantwortung für meine Handlungen und meinen Umgang. 
> Das scheint wohl Deine Lebenslüge zu sein.


Das find ich jetzt ausserordentlich scheusslich, gleich noch einmal in die gleiche Kerbe zu hauen, 
wie diese von Herbert geschilderten Leute. 

Was die Ärzte anbetrifft, gibt es in diesem Forum genügend Müsterchen von fehlender Empathie, 
Grobheit und Gedankenlosigkeit. Es gibt aber auch die anderen, die ihre Patienten ernst nehmen 
und sich trotz Zeitdruck mit ihnen so austauschen, dass die Patienten danach nicht nur über 
ihren Zustand aufgeklärt sind, sondern auch menschliche Hilfe erhalten haben, um mit diesem 
Zustand umgehen zu können.

In Kreisen, in denen Schwäche als "uncool" gilt, ist klar, dass ein Krebskranker Abfall sei. 
Da tritt man den eben vor's Schienbein und zieht sich dann ne Linie Koks rein ...
Man kann seinen beruflichen Umkreis nicht immer selbst aussuchen, und auch im
Freundeskreis scheidet eine Krebsdiagnose schnell die Spreu vom Korn.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## HerbertK

Lieber Hvielemi,

danke für Deinen Kommentar. In der Tat ist das Umfeld nicht immer frei 
wählbar. Das erinnert mich an ein Erlebnis aus meinem Berufsleben. Als 
ich nach einer stationären Behandlung meine Arbeit wieder aufnehmen 
konnte, hat der Betriebsratsvorsitzende mich mit den Worten begrüßt: 
„Einen kranken WL können wir hier nicht brauchen.“ Im Laufe der Jahre 
war es dann gelungen, zu diesem Mann ein vertrauensvolles Verhältnis 
aufzubauen, das von gegenseitigem Respekt gekennzeichnet war.

Alles Gute und viele Grüße
Herbert

----------


## Mattse

> Man kann seinen beruflichen Umkreis nicht immer selbst aussuchen, und auch im
> Freundeskreis scheidet eine Krebsdiagnose schnell die Spreu vom Korn.


Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen und habe selbst so etwas noch nie erlebt. Und peter123 kann man auch anders auslegen: So wie man in den Wald hineinruft .... oder: Wem der Schuh passt ......
Und in Herberts Alter und der damit zu erwartenden (und vorhandenen?) Lebenserfahrung könnte man auch mit solchen Erlebnissen anders umgehen.

Wir leben zu sehr in der Vergangenheit, haben Angst vor der Zukunft und vergessen dabei völlig, die Gegenwart zu genießen.(_Jack London)_

----------


## Horst1949

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig lese, dann sind hier einige Zitate nicht den ursprünglichen Verfassern zugeordnet.
M.f.G Horst1949

----------


## Hartmut S

Ich konnte nach der Diagnose fast nur positive Äußerungen, der Freunde, Bekannte und fremden Mitmenschen registrieren.
Bei meiner Frau war es vor 8 Jahren nicht anders.
Ein paar wenige Ausnahmen wird es wohl immer geben.
Der oder die kommen dann in die große Mülltonne.
Entsorgung sofort!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Horst1949

Ob Du da etwas richtig, oder falsch gelesen haben solltest entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Sollten doch irgendwelche Zitate nicht den ursprünglichen Verfassern zugeordnet sein, dann stell dies doch einfach Richtig.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Horst1949

Nachdem Du mich vor ein paar Wochen als Voll Horst geoutet hast, traust Du mir jetzt soetwas kompliziertes zu?
Horst1949

----------


## helmut.a.g.

eigentlich nicht....!

Helmut

----------


## donsigfrido

Hallo,
ich bin auch Betroffener. Am besten ist es sich nicht jedem zu offenbaren, meisten ist es nur geheuchelte Anteilnahme.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo,
> ich bin auch Betroffener. Am besten ist es sich nicht jedem zu offenbaren, meisten ist es nur geheuchelte Anteilnahme.


Könnte es auch sein, dass jene, die Mühe haben mit einer angemessenen Reaktion einfach nicht können, obwohl sie gerne würden?

z.B. dieser hier aus dem Eingangsbeitrag:



> ●  Wanderfreund HeLa. (Zitat): *Es gibt Menschen, die sich einbilden, sie hätten Krebs.* Dabei sind 6 von 15 Wanderfreunden 
> betroffen  einer ist gestorben, und zwei haben eine infauste Prognose. Eine größere Ignoranz ist wohl kaum vorstellbar   
> erst recht, wenn manbedenkt, dass seine Frau an Krebs gestorben ist.


Klar, seine Äusserung ist inakzeptabel.
Aber ist das dem gerade in diesem Moment nicht einfach zu viel geworden?
Vielleicht ergibt sich mal eine zweite Chance zwischen den Beiden?
Hoffentlich!

Und nochwas: Ich "offenbare" mich nicht, um Anteilnahme zu ernten,
sondern um den Fakt mitzuteilen, dass ich Krebs habe und ich deswegen,
z.B. in der Wandergruppe nicht mehr ganz vorne mithalten kann.
Auch als Ausrede für eine verschlampte Steuererklärung. Da erwarte ich
höchstens ein Räuspern und einen neuen, nicht zu knappen Termin  :Blinzeln: 

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------

